# Another NYC Meet Attempt



## kalmkidd (Jan 19, 2011)

last one turned out me and ONE other person. hopefully this one is more solid now that christmas and all the busy time is over.

Im thinking 

Sat Feb 5th or Sun Feb 6
Or we can do the following weekend if that is not enough notice.

I personally prefer shooting ghetto/rugged areas of nyc however im from here and will let the guest or others choose anything for meetup and shoot location.


----------



## LowezAkar (Apr 22, 2012)

If you ever want to go shooting, I am in New York as well.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 22, 2012)

ah man, im in ct and just had last week off. i was thinking about doing a nyc meet up but i saw no one replied to this a while back, could a would a should a.


----------



## proberok (Apr 22, 2012)

kalmkidd said:
			
		

> last one turned out me and ONE other person. hopefully this one is more solid now that christmas and all the busy time is over.
> 
> Im thinking
> 
> ...



I'm in Harlem. Let's go shoot up the town!


----------



## 618photo (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in jersey but would make a trip to go shoot


----------



## joel28 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

Bk here


----------



## proberok (May 5, 2012)

Let's do this fellas!  When y'all wanna rock?


----------



## joel28 (May 15, 2012)

I'm in Brooklyn, NY and looking for a photography buddy to help me get started in Photography.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 15, 2012)

If you guys get the right model participation, I'll cash in some sky miles


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

joel28 said:


> I'm in Brooklyn, NY and looking for a photography buddy to help me get started in Photography.



Hi Joe,  I am in Queen, NY.


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

I know few models who might be interested in shooting. Central Park is always a great location to shoot.. just sayin...


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 8, 2012)

I see this is alive again. 

I'm in, just tell me when n where?

BTW if anyone is registered on Model Mayham.. get all the models you want for a TFP shoot.


----------

